# What species of snake is this?



## Hickson (May 13, 2005)

What species is this? Photo taken in the wild. 






A hard one, I think.



Hix


----------



## hugsta (May 13, 2005)

Bredli x blood python...... :?


----------



## Hickson (May 13, 2005)

Nope.

I said 'taken in the wild' - where in the wild would a Bredls and a Blood overlap? 



Hix


----------



## hugsta (May 13, 2005)

In some Americans wild backyard full of hybrids......LOL


----------



## hugsta (May 13, 2005)

PS, I never read the writing, just looked at the piccie..... :roll: :wink:


----------



## Hickson (May 13, 2005)

It's not a hybrid, nor an intergrade........



Hix


----------



## africancichlidau (May 13, 2005)

> where in the wild would a Bredls and a Blood overlap?



America


----------



## BROWNS (May 14, 2005)

Boelens python..


----------



## africancichlidau (May 14, 2005)

I'd say it was an "x" snake. Cos X is all I get instead of a picture


----------



## Hickson (May 14, 2005)

> Boelens python..


Nope.




> Cos X is all I get instead of a picture


Something wrong with you're server methinks.



Hix


----------



## BROWNS (May 14, 2005)

I'm sure it's a BOELENI.....can't be Aussie without being a crossbreed.


----------



## BROWNS (May 14, 2005)

OK,is it Aussie?


----------



## Hickson (May 14, 2005)

I never said it was an Aussie.............

And Boeleni tend to be black, or very very dark, with the white striped lips.

I just realised something I said could be misconstrued - photo was taken in the wild but I scanned the pic from a book.



Hix


----------



## BROWNS (May 14, 2005)

> I never said it was an Aussie.............


i just asked if it was,didn't say you said it was Aussie.So it's an exotic then?


----------



## kevyn (May 14, 2005)

It's an Angolan python, also known as a dwarf python. They are found in central Africa and are very similar to ball pythons.


----------



## Hickson (May 14, 2005)

Yup. Should have known one of our exotic members would get it! Next time I'll post in our morning!.

Here's a pic of a juvenile of the same species.








Hix


----------



## africancichlidau (May 14, 2005)

> Something wrong with you're server methinks.
> Hix



I'll tell her in the morning


----------



## BROWNS (May 14, 2005)

I thought i'd seen that pic before and remember saying they are very similar to bredli...boelens look completely different.Very nice looking python.....how big do they get max?


----------



## Hickson (May 14, 2005)

According to the book I got the pic from, average is 1m - 1.2m, with a max of 1.8m.



Hix


----------



## NCHERPS (May 14, 2005)

Angolan python


Whoops, I see Kevin has already answered it to! LOL!

They are alot rarer in the wild and captivity than Ball pythons , that's for sure, but they are their closet relative.

Their scientific name is Python anchietae.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 14, 2005)

well done Kev.....always the upper hand on exoitic...lol...Hope your doing well and your critters are doing fine mate.

Marc


----------



## kevyn (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Marc. I posted alittle up date. Things are really good here in retic land. How's things on your end?


----------



## improvius (May 14, 2005)

Yep I see those for sale once in a while here. They go for around $3000 US I think. Of course the wife is always telling me I need to buy her one...

-Imp


----------



## Ricko (May 14, 2005)

thats gold


----------



## ashley_morris22 (May 14, 2005)

so what is it?


----------



## ether (May 14, 2005)

Angolan python, Kev answered it on the previous page.


----------



## kevyn (May 14, 2005)

Here's a little link that has a bit of info on the Angolan python. 

http://www.vpi.com/5VPIBreeders/DwarfPython/DwarfPython.htm


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 14, 2005)

Son_of_Ash said:


> Thanks Marc. I posted alittle up date. Things are really good here in retic land. How's things on your end?




Good mate...so when you heading down under...


----------



## kevyn (May 14, 2005)

> Good mate...so when you heading down under...



Once I stop buying retics.


----------

